# Romanesco: damme 'na mano a faje dì da sì



## ferran

Ciao. Una curiosità.
Non fa' la stupida stasera
			  damme 'na mano _a faje dì da sì_?

Qualcuno me lo può tradurre? E in che senso è_ non fa' la stupida stasera?

_Che vuol dire in romanesco _daje_ (se è in romanesco)?

Grazie


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao.
La canzone è famosissima... si riferisce alla città di Roma che viene impersonificata.
E' cantata da un ragazzo e una ragazza... qui è lui che "chiede aiuto" a Roma perché "Non faccia la stupida" proprio stasera... quando dichiarerà alla sua ragazza il suo amore... quindi:
_Nun fa' la stupida stasera_
_damme 'na mano a faje dì de sì_

Non fare la stupida stasera (... fa' in modo che ci sia l'atmosfera adatta  )
dammi una mano a farle dire di sì (... aiutami a convincerla a dirmi di sì)

Non sono di Roma ma sono abbastanza sicuro che...
faje = falle o farle
daje = dalle o darle


----------



## minoski

Credo che faje e daje valgano tanto per il femminile che per il maschile:
faje = fagli/falle/fargli/farle
daje = dagli/dalle/dargli/darle

Ma nemmeno io sono romana, solo trapiantata per un po'!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Rainbowizard e % cristina %,
Siete romani onorari! 
Ci avete preso in pieno: è tutto giusto!


----------



## Emilie78

ciao, sono francese e devo tradurre la canzone "Roma non fu la stupida stasera" potete aiutarmi????

Ho già scritto:

Roma non fare la stupida stasera
dammi una mano a farle dire di si' (non posso mettere l'accento sulla i con il computer francese)
scegli tutte le stelle 
più brillarelle che puoi
e un (qua si tratta di una parola romanesca ma non so come tradurla) di luna tutta per noi
Falle sentire che è quasi primavera
manda i meglio (è strano) grilli per fare cri cri
Prestami il ponentino 
più malandrino che hai
Roma non fare la stupida


----------



## Emilie78

volevo dire "roma nun fà la stupida"


----------



## saltapicchio

Emilie78 said:


> ciao, sono francese e devo tradurre la canzone "Roma non fu la stupida stasera" potete aiutarmi????
> 
> Ho già scritto:
> 
> Roma non fare la stupida stasera
> dammi una mano a farle dire di si' (non posso mettere l'accento sulla i con il computer francese)
> scegli tutte le stelle
> più brillarelle che puoi
> e un (qua si tratta di una parola romanesca ma non so come tradurla) di luna tutta per noi
> Falle sentire che è quasi primavera
> manda i meglio (è strano) grilli per fare cri cri
> Prestami il ponentino
> più malandrino che hai
> Roma non fare la stupida


 
Un friccico de luna = un brillìo di luna (ma friccico significa anche la piccola scossa che si prova dopo un'emozione piacevole. Il friccicore può essere la sensazione al palato delle bollicine di spumante...pardon...champagne  )

i meglio: perchè in romanesco si dice "li meijo" = i migliori

Ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

Alle mie orecchie suona meglio "i grilli migliori" che "i migliori grilli".


----------



## Emilie78

grazie a tutti.

Adesso devo spiegare i cambiamenti tra il dialetto romano e l'italiano. Ho trovato molte cose ma non riesco a spiegare perché l'articolo "i" in italiano diventa "li". per di più perché "gli" diventa "j". qualcuno puo' spiegarmi? 
qualcuno ha il testo originale di questa canzone perché ho trovato dei testi molto diversi...


----------



## Salegrosso

Emilie78 said:


> Adesso devo spiegare i cambiamenti tra il dialetto romano e l'italiano. Ho trovato molte cose ma non riesco a spiegare perché l'articolo "i" in italiano diventa "li". per di più perché "gli" diventa "j".


 
Be', credo tu stia aprendo una voragine, un vaso di Pandora... meglio richiuderlo finche' sei in tempo...


----------



## saltapicchio

Il dialetto romano, ossia il romanesco, ha una cadenza e una pronuncia propria. Spiegarti per quale motivo "i migliori" diventi "li meijo", perché la doppia "R" non esista (guera, tera invece che guerra e terra), perchè in alcune parole la "L" diventi "R" (calcolare diventa carcolare anzi, diventa carcola'...perchè in romanesco i verbi all'infinito perdono la desinenza), perchè l'articolo determinativo "IL" diventi "ER", sinceramente non sono in grado di farlo. Comunque il romanesco è un dialetto del centroitalia, diverso ma non dissimile dal fiorentino, quindi abbastanza comprensibile a tutti gli italiani. Se vuoi farti una cultura nel dialetto romanesco, ti invito a leggere (e a provare a tradurre) i sonetti di Giuseppe Gioacchino Belli, uno dei più grandi poeti dialettali italiani, il cantore dell'anima del popolo romano della prima metà del secolo XIX.

Se vuoi trovare delle spiegazioni, devi fare un viaggio nella storia della lingua italiana e nella storia italiana vera e propria, probabilmente a cominciare dalla caduta dell'Impero Romano d'Occidente (e magari anche da prima).

Per quanto riguarda il testo ho dato un'occhiata in giro, t'inserisco quello che (a memoria) mi sembra quello originale:

Roma nun fa' la stupida stasera
damme 'na mano a faje di' de si'
sceji tutte le stelle piu' brillarelle
che puoi e un friccico de luna 


Ciao



> È permesso citare e tradurre fino a quattro righe di testi di canzoni e poesie. I thread e i messaggi con più di quattro righe di testi di canzoni o poesie saranno eliminati senza eccezioni..


----------



## dan9184

Ciao,
riguardo all'articolo 'i' che diventa 'li' credo che sia degli altri articoli plurali:'le,gli' e quindi il maschile, rispettando in dialetto il modello delle altre due forme, aggiunga la 'L'.

Riguardo alla 'j' invece di 'gl' sono quasi sicuro che si tratti di una forma di assimilazione tra il suono consonantico 'gl' e la  vocale 'i' che segue:
ES: sveGLIa -> sveja ; 
      moGLIe -> moje;
      meGLIo -> mejo ;
      daGLI -> daje ( 'dagli' è spesso usato (erroneamente!) anche per il femminile);
      faGLI -> faje, etc...

spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro .

I fenomeni fonetici del romanesco affondano le loro radici nel latino (così come quelli di molti altri dialetti italiani).

Non credo che lo spazio di un post sia sufficiente ad analizzarli!

Ciao!


----------

